# Owl creek 5-8



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Was planning for a trip to Kiptopeke and the concrete ships but the wind kept those plans to just a dream.
Made it out to OC for a few hours today. scattered blues where the catch of the day (but not for me). I was geared up for flounder and lost several tails from storms and grubs.

Meet Al on the water. He was on his MISS BUD LIGHT and having a good time. 

Was out with two other TKAA members and they both caught a few blues. Ray Also saw one striper caught from a john boat. knot sure of the size.

Not a great day with all the wind but aways good to get a line wet.

Robert


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Miss Bud Light didn't sink did she???


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

not sure if she sunk but i heard she was gettin a little tipsy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Miss Bud Light didn't sink did she???


Al sounded like he was a struting peacock this morning. Managed his first yak trip, caught fish and didn't get wet...  

Think he's gonna be sore tomorrow. Something about paddling out with a cig in his mouth.  




Lesson to you striperswiper, quit smoking now while you can, or other wise ya gonna end up looking like me....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Feel pretty good this morning...a lil sore.

Wanna thank Fisherman,Ric fer lettin me tag along....guess fer my 1st paddle....why not paddle from Owl's creek to Croatan  


Ant-looks like I may start tryin ta fish fer them togs by the Ruddee jetty  

Cdog-I deffinitely gonna hafta slow down on them cigs.

YakandSurf,good seein ya an the guys....I am deffinitely hooked!


Caught nuttin but blues,but I foresee some fresh blue fish strips on flounder rigs,this season.

I do would not nor would drink on a yak.....I had a lil hang over when I launched in the AM...and man....ya need all the wits with ya....and ya know I'm short in that department.



Hope ta see ya guys this Wednesday @ the HRBT!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nserch4Drum, sounds like you are having a great time out there.  Did you catch anything big enough that would give you a sled ride yet?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Glad I was able to catch up with ya after my toggin got blowed out. Pretty work finding those blues, what a blast on light tackle and blood on the yak looks cool. I found a few on the troll back to the dock. Weather looks good this week, until Friday, ofcourse.


----------

